# tips for aligning R4512 table saw blade?



## jeffsw6 (Oct 28, 2012)

I am having a really tough time squaring up my Rigid R4512 table saw. It is new, I bought it a couple weeks ago. This morning I planned to finish adjusting the fence so I could replace some chipboard shelves in my garage with plywood (the chipboard is bowing badly.)

Well, it's not morning anymore and I haven't even gone to buy plywood yet! I fooled with the fence for hours before finally realizing that the BLADE is not lined up right. :furious:

I followed the instructions and loosened the bolts that hold the saw to the table, but it is not cooperating, it seems like it is going to take some sweat to get it parallel to the miter slot. Any good tips?

It is currently skewed slightly toward the fence, so it binds as I try to cut. It became obvious when I made a test cut so I measured using a combination square in the miter slot to confirm, like the directions suggest.

This saw is really frustrating me. I am close to driving over to Home Depot and asking if there is anyone I can hire to come over and square it up for me.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

can you post a link to the blow up----that's an Emerson,like the old Sears Craftsman if I remember correctly---


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

take the saw back if you can easily transport it. they reported this issue a few years back in finehombuilding and issued a recall. or atleast ask them who the local ridgid /milwaukee tool factory service center is. they have to fix it or replace it at their cost not yours


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Now that you mention it--Kirk--i believe I remember that next door at Woodworking talk---the holes in the trunnion were not ovalized enough adjust the machine---


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

yup it becomes even worse with a dado head on it also


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Dang that is a nice saw ,too----there must be a fix-----


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

http://www.cpsc.gov/cpscpub/prerel/prhtml09/09311.html

Here's the recall info.


----------



## jeffsw6 (Oct 28, 2012)

woodworkbykirk said:


> take the saw back if you can easily transport it. they reported this issue a few years back in finehombuilding and issued a recall. or atleast ask them who the local ridgid /milwaukee tool factory service center is. they have to fix it or replace it at their cost not yours


My saw is the new R4512 model. I think you are talking about the older R4511 which was subject to the recall. I just bought this saw from Home Depot on November 10th so it is about as new as it gets.



oh'mike said:


> can you post a link to the blow up----that's an Emerson,like the old Sears Craftsman if I remember correctly---


Here is the instruction manual to the saw: http://www.ridgid.com/ASSETS/CB27F0BEEDF448869119700F03E13946/R4512_988_03_EN_ES.pdf

I copied three diagrams from the manual that are related so you don't have to download the whole manual and flip through it to help me. 

Here is the main diagram of the saw









Here is the diagram explaining how to access and loosen the mounting bolts:









and then it says to use a combination square in the miter slot to align the blade so it is parallel to the miter slot:


----------



## jeffsw6 (Oct 28, 2012)

I have the saw open and mounting bolts loosened right now. It's just giving me a tough time getting lined up. I guess it might be easier if I re-square the rip fence to the miter slot, and then push the fence over the throat and give the motor a good shove?

Right now the front of the blade is about 3/32" further away from the fence than the back of the blade. Obviously this is not good! I have spent more time staring at my squares today than I wanted to. :furious:


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

That's an Emerson---the adjusting holes need to be ovalized to allow enough movement---

Either call the seller and request a repair---or get a rat tail file--remove the trunnion --enlarge the holes and then reinstall it.


----------



## jeffsw6 (Oct 28, 2012)

Thanks, Mike. I have tried and tried but can't get the front part of the blade assembly to move, and I think the front mounting bolts are going into threaded holes, so making them bigger might not be an option.

I called the Home Depot 800 number yesterday and they said if I speak with the local store manager, he will probably set me up with a replacement saw and free delivery and assembly. Hopefully they will do that since I have sunk two days into this saw.

It's almost funny. The front of the blade can get within 3/64" of being parallel to the back of the blade, referenced to the miter slot, but no closer to being straight. That must be like half a degree off, but it is sure enough to make the blade bind and try to kick wood at your head! Oh well, hopefully Home Depot takes good care of me when I go ask the manager to make it right.


----------



## jeffsw6 (Oct 28, 2012)

Well, Home Depot disappointed me. I went there today and talked to the manager and she said they do not offer assembly of this saw. They will be happy to take it back and exchange it for another one, or give me a refund; but it seems that they do not have any way to save me the time of putting it together. She offered me a $20 gift card but I declined, I never liked being one of those people who holds their hand out for a gift card.

I guess I will take it back to the store later this week and get another one. I have to make some room in my trailer so I don't have to lift the saw into my truck bed. :/


----------



## jpresunka (Dec 8, 2012)

Hey there. I bought the same saw in September and had the exact same problem. I fought the thing for weeks, but I finally got it sorted out.

The other posters are correct in that the holes are too small, or they don't allow you to adjust the trunnions in the correct direction.

What I did was first loosen the positive stops for bevels, these will limit your adjustments. I removed mine all together. They (hex screws) are on the top of the table near the blade. Then I made note of the direction the blade had to move. Then I disassembled the rails, and removed the base, and flipped the saw onto its top. I removed the trunnion bolts, cleaned out all of the burrs, then loosely fit the trunnions and bolts back into place. The final step was to force the trunnions as hard as I could in the proper direction, hold them there and tighten the bolts as much as possible. I flipped the table back over, checked the alignment and it was within +/- 0.001 tolerance. I don't know if this was pure luck or what, but it seems that the trunnion holes are cast just slightly out of place.

Good luck with your saw, I hope it starts to work for you as well as mine has.


----------



## jeffsw6 (Oct 28, 2012)

I appreciate your post, but I am just going to exchange the saw. I think your plan is about as much work as assembling a new one, and who knows if my saw is manufactured with more or less error than yours. :/ Home Depot is only a few minutes away, I just haven't had time to load the saw up and take it there yet.

I'll tell you one thing, though, I am buying more hex bit sockets before I assemble another saw. If I never see a 8mm allen wrench again...!


----------



## jeffsw6 (Oct 28, 2012)

I had some help with my replacement R4512 today to get it unboxed and assembled. Unfortunately, the second saw might be just as bad as the first. Right now the blade is over 1/8" out of alignment with the miter slot, from front tooth to rear tooth!

I searched online a lot more and found a guy who had the same problem, and used a bar clamp to adjust his. Seems like a good idea and it's what I will try when I get time to fool with it again later this week. This guy helpfully posted a picture (below.)

I also read there may be some washers up in there which could contribute to difficulty aligning the trunnion, if they are deformed when the saw is initially put together at the factory?

I really hope this works. If not I think I will get a different brand. I read a lot of forum posts and things today, from people who had this trouble. Some solved it and some returned their saws. I can't believe I got two both with the same problem. Home Depot returns is going to think I'm too stupid to assemble it correctly or something.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

If the holes don't allow the trunnions to move--that clamp is only going to bend something---not a good solution--

Ream out the holes or get yourself a Grizzly---those folks do care about the customer---Mike----


----------



## jeffsw6 (Oct 28, 2012)

oh'mike said:


> If the holes don't allow the trunnions to move--that clamp is only going to bend something---not a good solution--
> 
> Ream out the holes or get yourself a Grizzly---those folks do care about the customer---Mike----


You are right. I called Ridgid today and they said the trunnion mounting holes should have < 1/16" of play for adjustment. Since my saw is out over 1/8" I can't fix it without filing the holes. He did offer to send me a new trunnion but that sounds like a lot of work.

Two bad saws in a row has soured me on the R4512. I am going to look for a different brand of saw. I'll make a new thread, I really want a mobile base, and that seems to be an option for some of the other saw brands. The built-in caster kit was a big selling point for me on the Ridgid saw.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Do take a look at Grizzly---I am very happy with mine----and the service at that company is so nice---really a decent company.


----------

